# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  Update

## DJNOS1978

Hey guys and gals. We are in the process of building production machines to ship out. As soon as we get them built pictures and video will be released. The beta program is still open but we have a projected in date in site. Eddie will let you guys know more soon.  :Wink:

----------


## Larry

Awesome.  Will Next month be the month that these ship out?

----------


## DJNOS1978

Yes the first batch of machines are shipping out in June. But we are almost full for the machines that are shipping in June.

----------


## AbracadabraMan

I can't wait to see a video of this beast in action  :Smile:

----------


## DJNOS1978

Hey guys and gals. We are about to close out the beta program. If you want more details please email us. 
Look on our Facebook page for videos and pics. But they are of the prototype and not the beta production model. We also have some print progress pictures up. We have been using Facebook as our blog. More professional videos and pictures will be coming in the near future.

----------


## donny

Looking good.  I'm really looking forward to seeing some reviews on your guys printer.

----------


## Eddie

What's the URL for your FB page?

----------


## DJNOS1978

Let me see if I can get this right. 

https://m.facebook.com/AcadianRobotics

The video that was posted last night makes the machine sound loud. It is not that loud. I will be uploading more videos soon.

----------


## ONUS

I think you URL you want is:  https://www.facebook.com/AcadianRobotics 
The one you gave is the mobile version.

I just watched the video, and while you can't see a lot, it looks like the movements are very precise.  I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing more about this printer.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Ah yes thank you. 
Should have more soon. I am out of town this week and we are in the process of filling beta orders. But I will upload better video soon. 

Yes the movements are very precise and to be honest that is our biggest challenge. It is very high resolution which means slow prints. We are going to experiment with different configurations during beta to speed up the prints.

----------


## DJNOS1978

Sorry for not being on the forums lately. We have been working hard with beta testers. 
We also have some big plans we are going to announce in the near future. Eddie will let you guys know.  :Wink:

----------


## trimmedup

Big plans?  Can you give us a hint?  :Smile:

----------


## DJNOS1978

Yep. Full public release. Changes to the machine. And lots of other things.

----------

